# What is the title of this march?



## FossilMusic (Oct 26, 2010)

I first heard this march in the film _Nothing But Trouble_, in the scene where the Judge pulls open his motorized desk and wondered since then what the title of it was. Some years later, I heard it again in a video of a marching band performing a medley of various instrumentals.
View attachment Cal Band Spring Show - How Dry I Am - YouTube.mp3


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Semper Fidelis by Sousa


----------



## FossilMusic (Oct 26, 2010)

I looked up Semper Fidelis and I don't think that it's what I'm looking for. I looked it up, and I didn't find the bit of music I'm talking about in there.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, it's El Capitan.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Yes, it's El Capitan.


Good job, KenOC.
Perhaps we should visit the Sousa marches on occasion. Great music, those marches. Sousa's genius was one of a limited perspective, but within that limit he was boundless and no one comes near him for scoring marching band music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Sonnet. I admit to a shameful affection for Sousa! And there's also Edwin Bagley, who composed a good number of marches, mostly in the first decade of the 1900s. Here's his most famous one:


----------

